# Best Bit for very strong horse?



## cpardon (14 March 2008)

What in your opinion is the best bit for a very strong horse?


----------



## Amymay (14 March 2008)

Depends on what it's doing.

Head up, head down.  Tanking off, just strong.....


----------



## cpardon (14 March 2008)

HW Maxi Show cob, head down to the point looks like i am riding a headless horse sometimes! Very on the forehand, we have lessons x 3 a week but he is and always will be very strong. jumping is ...interesting as he just goes from 0 - 60 in 3 strides! Have been told countless times he is a mans horse! CharmingHe hates gags, is okay in a pelham, goes the best in double.


----------



## spanishmustangs (14 March 2008)

I would re-train him. You really want to be able to ride on the buckle end in every pace, and get him to stop on a dime. That is a well trained horse. Sounds like he was started badly and then not corrected...ever. The problem with increasing the severity of the bit is, where does it stop??
Your horse needs to learn to give to pressure, not lean into it...
I only ever use pressure (contact) when I want something and then release as soon as I get it. Unfortunately the english style of riding encourages constant contact/pressure on the horse and never a release. So the horse never gets a release and has a job understanding what is asked of him. It is such a simple system of communication and so clear for the horse, but sadly not taught in your normal BHS riding school.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## cpardon (14 March 2008)

Thanks for that, i agree. He didnt have the best start in life and was hunted from a young age. He excels at showing, he seems to know to behave in the show ring but when schooling he just gets stronger and stronger! May have a think about changing instructors rather then bit! LOL


----------



## MerryMaker (14 March 2008)

wouldn't suggest strong bits as once they learn to evade that, you're stuck. they work by poll pressure and if he's already putting his head down, it wouldn't benefit him. as spanishmustangs said, i'd suggest los of re schooling. if he's opening his mouth to resist, try a flash, drop or grackle noseband. hope that helps


----------



## sloulou (14 March 2008)

have you tried a waterford mouthpiece?  That worked well with my ID xTB...


----------



## alicep (14 March 2008)

what do you school him in? i personally would remove any gadgets and a myler comfort snaffle( if your horse went well in them) and to go back to basics i the school, i used to use dressage tests at home to re-train my mare in the art of trot and transitions as she thought everything must be done at a gallop.


----------



## sherlocksgirls (14 March 2008)

Why remove the comfort snaffle. I have found it a really good bit without resorting to gadgets


----------



## alicep (14 March 2008)

sorry ment remove gadgets and use or add a comfort snaffle. i know what i mean lol


----------



## silverghost (15 March 2008)

A sam marsh pelham is your answer.  It works independently each side and is very good for horses with big fleshy mouths. I show my cob in on and quite a few professionals use them too. The have the curb action but you will find it will lift the head and stop leaning.  Can be bought from Flyde Saddlery, approx £65.  Wish I'd found it years ago.   Word of advice though,  don't ever attempt to jump in one.


----------



## Drummer (17 March 2008)

Your maxi sounds like mine!!!  He was just so strong in the school but I can now school him happily in a myler snaffle sometimes I will use a grackle with it instead of just a caverson depends what mood he is in, especialy after hunting as it takes a week or so for him to chill. 

 It is just practice and schooling, well was in my case I also think his new diet helped a bit.  I have put him in a Sam Marsh for showing too and am so far really pleased with it.  Silverghost, what happens when you jump in it, I haven't tried yet but was going to use it for workers???

Farnham do you have any pics of your horse?  Just a maxi fan here!!


----------



## cpardon (17 March 2008)

I have heard a lot of good thinga about a Sam Marsh, interested to know what happens when you jump in it though.
Going to crack on with his schooling and see what happens although i may give the S.M a go. We have a sponsored ride coming up and i have a feeling i may end up in casualty with extended arms!
By the way Drummer, your boy is absolutley stunning!


----------



## cpardon (26 March 2008)

Any further on what happens if you jump in a Sam Marsh Pelham?


----------

